# No mention that he doesn't own pictured bike!!



## BikeMe (Jun 30, 2015)

Craigslist ads like this seriously tick me off.....  Pretty sure shadow27 on ebay is from Wisconsin, NOT Lincoln, Nebraska!!!!  http://lincoln.craigslist.org/bik/5099225686.html


----------



## bricycle (Jun 30, 2015)

yea, he's in Fond Du Lac


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm going to ask him more about his bike


----------



## oskisan (Jun 30, 2015)

I understand the curiosity behind the guy, but is this bike even worth $500??


----------



## Gordon (Jun 30, 2015)

Twice I have tipped shadow27 off to the fact that someone on the Fargo, ND CL is using his photos.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 30, 2015)

Ive seen this lots of times, people love using his photos for their ads for some reason! There was one on LA/CL recently....


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 30, 2015)

I highly believe someone hijacked his photo. In my dealings with dan I find he's a stand up guy.


----------



## vincev (Jun 30, 2015)

maybe the guy won it on E Bay and is reselling it using the same picture.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 30, 2015)

He could have the same bike but too lazy to take pics of his own bike


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 30, 2015)

...or he could just be a crook. I had someone try to sell a Pee Wee bike using a photo I took of Abe Lugo's bike. turned out he was just a crook, didn't have any bike at all.


----------



## stoney (Jun 30, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> I highly believe someone hijacked his photo. In my dealings with dan I find he's a stand up guy.




That was my first thought. I have never seen him on Craigslist, always on Ebay


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 30, 2015)

Most people are honest. But Craigslist has become a haven for crooks. When I try to buy something on CL, I assume the seller is a crook and only make the deal once I'm convinced it's all good.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 30, 2015)

it's simple have him send you a photo of one of the dropouts, or the badge or something. if he has the bike he'll send it, if not he won't.


----------



## BikeMe (Jun 30, 2015)

Ya know, it is possible the guy did buy the bike from shadow27 and used the ebay auction pics, but using someone else's pic's always makes me think the worst....  Maybe I'm just weird, but I enjoy taking pictures of my bike's.....have over 100 bike's and probably have pics of them all...  Geeeeeez, maybe I AM weird!!!!!


----------

